# how to drill a square hole



## dnalot (Jun 15, 2013)

I thought some of you might like this

Mark T

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5AzbDJ7KYI[/ame]


----------



## moya034 (Jun 15, 2013)

I saw a square hole being drilled in another video, but the video did not explain how it actually works like this one did. Thanks for posting! Very interesting engineering indeed.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 15, 2013)

lol my Thai staff are perfectionist's at drilling anything other than a round hole.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 15, 2013)

Somewhere in the British TV series QI there is a demonstration of the actual cutting process. Maybe moya034 this is where you saw it.

Q-uite I-nteresting stuff - the last one that was repeated was 'putting a square block into a round hole'

Probably Mensa candidates?


----------



## /// (Jun 15, 2013)

_Model Engineer_ and _Model Engineers' Workshop_ magazines have had a few articles over the years.
A very interesting process though I have never tried it.

http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/forums/postings.asp?th=41817
http://www.workshopshed.com/2010/10/drilling-square-holes.html


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 15, 2013)

Quite simply, it is the Wankel engine. You may have to look at both a second time- but it is


----------



## /// (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes they do look very similar to the Wankel but they are quite different.


----------



## itowbig (Jul 10, 2013)

wow thats pretty cool and i bet a pain to make that cutter


----------



## cidrontmg (Jul 10, 2013)

First patented by Harry Watts in 1914. Still sold by the Watts Brothers Tool Works in Wilmerding, Pennsylvania. You might see the http://www.drill-service.co.uk/    They have (at least had...) a polygon hole drills, the drill has one less flute than the number of sides to the polygon. The drills are quite expensive, and not very deep. But a mortiser (woodworking!) or a broach is not cheap either.
See also  http://www.drill-service.co.uk/images_Technical/Watts.pdf


----------



## purpleknif (Jul 11, 2013)

Last place I worked I spent  days drilling hexagonal hole 6" deep in 4140 cast. Flat bottom too. Interesting tool until the 2nd day.


----------

